# Musikplayer

## lukasletitburn

Hi, gibt es für Gentoo ein vergleichbaren Player zu iTunes. ich habe gerne eine Datenbank wo ich jeweils nach Interpret etc. sortieren kann welcher Player kann das?

----------

## franzf

Hast du ein bestimmtes Desktop Environment? (Gnome/Kde)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind

* amarok

* clementine

* rhythmbox

* banshee

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich fahre auf Gnome. ich möchte halt ein Player wo ich meine komplette Musikbibiliothek drin hab und auch drin suchen kann und alles wie bei iTunes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

google.de -> gnome itunes musicplayer

Google geht normalerweise schneller, als in Foren auf Antwort warten, vor allem wenn die Begriffe klar sind  :Very Happy: 

-> Rhythmbox scheint das zu sein, was du suchst (ohne Gewähr, ich nehm amarok).

----------

## musv

Exaile ist ebenfalls eine Gnome-Umsetzung von Amarok. Sollte das also auch können.

----------

